# Totally confused



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

New labs Dr. won't raise my Armour. What do you think? Anyone know of a good doctor in Toledo Ohio. Would you know why my tsh is going up, I thought Armour would bring it down.
Free t4 0.93-range 0.75-1.54
free t-3 2.36 range 2.01-4.90
tsh-3.39 range 0.50-6.00

Do you think my dosage of armour is enough?

I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism and Hashimotos in July of 2009. I take 60 of armour thyroid. Here are my latest lab results, what can you tell me about them . I'm having symptoms of feeling tired and ache.
anti nuclear antibody-1:33 range 1:32-,1:32
-free t3 2.24 range 2.01-4.90
free t4 0.69 range 0.75-1.54
TSH 1.41 range 0.50-6.00
TPO ANTIBODY 25 RANGE 0.0 -35.0
THYROGLOBULIN 20.0 range 0.0-40.0
von willerbrand factor 250h range 50-160
Fibronogen471- range150.-425
Cpr high sensitivity 12.20


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cousinovl said:


> New labs Dr. won't raise my Armour. What do you think? Anyone know of a good doctor in Toledo Ohio. Would you know why my tsh is going up, I thought Armour would bring it down.
> Free t4 0.93-range 0.75-1.54
> free t-3 2.36 range 2.01-4.90
> tsh-3.39 range 0.50-6.00
> ...


The criteria at this point should be the FREE T3 which is really really low. To feel well, it should be at least a bit above the mid-rand of 3.50 if not @ 75% of the range.

This is the problem and you do need an increase. If your current doc won't do it, I sure hope you a doc that will for this doctor is keeping you at a very very bad and miserable place. It actually is unconscionable in my humble opinion.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------

